# Accident question



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

I got in a liitle accident(I bumped a car a 2 MPH, $20 fine) would this ever affect me becoming a cop, if I never did it again?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

tms1989 said:


> I got in a liitle accident(I bumped a car a 2 MPH, $20 fine) would this ever affect me becoming a cop, if I never did it again?


 I wouldn't be to worried about that at all. Actually if that is all you are worried about you should be all set.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

I feel there is more to this story.. I totaled my truck when I was 18 and it wasn't a problem


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I crashed into an Ambulance at the ripe age of 17 and it was a problem.In court that is. Now I am on the Job and have only wrecked 3 cruisers........HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHHEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

tms1989 said:


> I got in a liitle accident(I bumped a car a 2 MPH, $20 fine) would this ever affect me becoming a cop, *if I never did it again?*


I should hope you plan on avoiding that anyway.. 

As long as when you got out to exchange paperwork, you weren't drunk with warrants.. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

tms1989 said:


> I got in a liitle accident(I bumped a car a 2 MPH, $20 fine) would this ever affect me becoming a cop, if I never did it again?


Only if you _PROMISE_!!!


----------

